# Suggest PC Config for cybercafe



## jitu_mania (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello friendz!

I am starting a cyber cafe in SURAT (Gujarat)

I will place 10 pc. 

5 out of them will be for gaming and Internet usage both and other 5 will be purely for Internet usage.

So please suggest me both configuration ( with brand and model no. if possible ).

And please make configuration cheaper  13-18000 Rs.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: pc for internet usage and gaming+internet usage both.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:for internet use max 15K with webcam headphone  for gaming 13-18 K with webcam and headphone.

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: dont know abt it.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: win xp or win 7 

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 320 or 500 gb as u suggest

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 18.5" lcd/led

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: yes

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: march end

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: ---------

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:--------------

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:surat

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

FOR INTERNET USE ONLY:
* CPU+MoBo: Intel Atom combo @ 4k.
* RAM: 2gb DDR-2 @ 1.5k
* HDD: 500gb WD @ 1.7k
* OD: Not needed
* GPU: Not needed
* Case: A local cabinet with 400w PSU @ 1k
* Monitor: Acer 16" LED @ 4.5k
* KB & Mouse combo @ 0.3k
* Speakers: not needed
* UPS: Intex 600va @ 1.4k
Total : 14.4k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaming - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5|4500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*Case + PSU*
|Zebronics case with 500w psu|1600~
*Monitor*
|Benq G922HDL 18.5"|5700
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical Mouse|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ Keyboard|200
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200~
*Speakers*
|Headphone|500-1000~
|
*Total*
|22400
Internet Usage - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Sempron 145|1700
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*Case + PSU*
|Zebronics case with 400w psu|1200~
*Monitor*
|Benq G922HDL 18.5"|5700
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical Mouse|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ Keyboard|200
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200~
*Speakers*
|Headphone|500-1000~
|
*Total*
|16000


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Does he really need such a costly monitor.
He can get a Acer 16'' LED for 4.5k. He doesnot need a 19'' LCD for a CyberCafe and that to for internet use only.


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 6, 2011)

friend runs a cafe in bangalore, he uses Atom based systems, he used single core atom systems,says they are just around enough for internet and MS office apps.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

19inch is the bare minimum now. Anything smaller than that for a desktop is considered too small. So jas suggested the right monitor.

But let op decide on this one. Atom barebones will be good for op. Also he should wait for amd zacate barebones.

*@ rajan1311*

Buddy what happened to your pc?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, thats why i suggested ATOM. Atom processors are very energy efficient. So, OP can save a lot on electric bills. No heating problem too.
OP can now get a dual core atom instead of a single core for the same price.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

saswat how do you like a 16"? good enough..imo its worst. monitor should be atleast a 18.5" as batman mentioned. 
and imo atom is again worst. sempron combo around same price is much better and very energy efficient.!! moreover those silly small atom itx mobos! no expansion room if needed for future..


----------



## narendra4u (Mar 6, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> FOR INTERNET USE ONLY:
> * CPU+MoBo: Intel Atom combo @ 4k.
> * RAM: 2gb DDR-2 @ 1.5k
> * HDD: 500gb WD @ 1.7k
> ...




dont go with atom for internet bec u r machines daliy use 10-12 hour may better go with 
amd- sempron  
asus -m2n68am-plus
combo price rs:3600
u can get resale value also upgrading option 
and get philips 16 lcd for rs:3900
18.5 rs:5450

* CPU+MoBo: amd-asus combo @ 3.6k.
* RAM: 2gb DDR-2 dynet@ 1.3k
* HDD: 320gb WD @ 1.6k
* OD: Not needed
* GPU: onboard
* Case: A local cabinet case(supercom) rs:350 with UMAX 450w PSU rs:375 
   total rs:725 (3months ago i have done this for same system)
* Monitor: philips 15" LCD @ 3.9k, 18.5'rs:5450
* KB & Mouse combo @ 0.3k
* Speakers: not needed(if yes then zeb rs:175)
* UPS: powercom 600va @ 1.2k(world no:2 printed on box)

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> saswat how do you like a 16"? good enough..imo its worst. monitor should be atleast a 18.5" as batman mentioned.
> and imo atom is again worst. sempron combo around same price is much better and very energy efficient.!! moreover those silly small atom itx mobos! no expansion room if needed for future..



agree 

i send 4 atom combo for replacement which i sold out


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

A 16'' monitor is not worth using with ones own PC. But why should OP invest 1k more for a PC which he himself wont be using.
If thats the case then OP should actually opt for a Acer 20'' LCD at 5.5k. Its big enough.
Semphron is better than Atom!!!
I didn't know that.
Thanks.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ Really!!!! acer 20inch @ 5.5k. Then it would be sweet.

Yes sempron offers much better performance than atom.


----------



## narendra4u (Mar 6, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> A 16'' monitor is not worth using with ones own PC. But why should OP invest 1k more for a PC which he himself wont be using.
> If thats the case then OP should actually opt for a Acer 20'' LCD at 5.5k. Its big enough.
> Semphron is better than Atom!!!
> I didn't know that.
> Thanks.



acer 20 inch for rs-5.5k where????


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, i got Acer 20'' monitor's price from my local dealer. It was 5.6k 2 weeks back.


----------



## jitu_mania (Mar 7, 2011)

dear all thanks 4 all ur suggestions...

yes my pc will run 10 to 12 hours per day so war wud be best?
also i need 18.5" lcd/led.

and if u suggest sempron or athlon which one is best and pls mention model of both the proccessor and mobo.

i dont need ups coz i have a big capacity ups used for digital labs.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> A 16'' monitor is not worth using with ones own PC. But why should OP invest 1k more for a PC which he himself wont be using.
> If thats the case then OP should actually opt for a Acer 20'' LCD at 5.5k. Its big enough.
> Semphron is better than Atom!!!
> I didn't know that.
> Thanks.



actually you cant compare an atom with sempron (i did same mistake)

atom is made for low power consumption small form factor mobile computing like netbooks. it is best for those documents working, internet and all. similarly those new amd zacate based fusion processors like e350 and all are set to change the way of mobile small form factor computing. as they will be faster, and most importantly with better graphics. 

while a sempron is low power consuming desktop processor. so i favoured it inplace of atom. and currently those zacate based mobos are expensive.

leave my bad comment on itx mobos. forget it . my mistake there. those chips do what they are meant to do.


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 7, 2011)

guys, Cyber cafe business aint all that profit making. Keeping initial and running costs down is essential. I think there is no need for 20" monitors and stuff. 16" LCDs are sufficient, saving money is top priority. Even power consumption should be as low as possible. My friend who has a CC, has 8 systems, all atom powered, still his electricity bill comes around Rs5k/month . Now if you put larger monitors and more power consuming semprons, this electricity bill will increase a lot more. I suggest you stick to Atoms, you can get them for Rs2400 incl tax (bangalore rate). The full PC including eveything comes to around Rs8500. 

@OP : You need not spend 15k on each PC, save money IMO. You can have one PC with a better config incase someone needs it for such work, but I cant imagine some1 coming to a cyber cafe for rendering work lol.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar,
Yes, atom is for low power consuming systems. So, that is why i suggested atom pc for the internet systems. But if Semphron is better than atom and also consumes less power than atom then OP should actually go for semphron. 
But i really dont agree with getting 19'' monitors for internet usage only. And 'rajan 1311' clearly justifies that.
Yes, he may go for 19'' or more for gaming systems, but for only the internet ones its not advisable. It will increase his budget and also increase his monthly bill too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 7, 2011)

no sempron doesnt consume less power than atom.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ Yeah, completely agree with rajan.

Since I use, a Pen 4 PC (for now) as my Primary system at home, I know, that even that would suffice, for a task as basic as browsing the Internet. Now since, today's computers are far better than the age of Pen 4's so I too think, keeping cost down should be the priority.

1 quick tip:
The most important thing in a cyber cafe, is a keyboard. Don't cut loose on that, since nothing is more annoying than keys creaking all over the keyboard, since most of the work on net, involves typing (like, chatting).
Personally, I use TVS. And I love it, cause, it's so soft, to type!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar,
Then what do you think, should he go for Semphron or Atom????
Atom is less power consuming hence will lower his bills.
I am only suggesting this for the internet systems. Else the Gaming config by u is asbsolutely fine.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 8, 2011)

For gaming ,
Athlon II X3 440   - 3400
Asus M4N68T-M   - 2400
Kingston 1333 2gb- 1100
seagate 500gb     - 1700
zebronic bijili+psu - 1500
AcerV193HQ 18.5" - 5200
Basic KB & mouse   - 250
Sapphire HD5670    -4500(512mb)
creative headset    - 450
TOTAL              -  20500

For browsing,
ATOM D425PT      - 3100
Kingston 1333 2gb- 1100
seagate 500gb     - 1700
zebronics +psu     - 1100
AcerV193HQ 18.5" - 5200
Basic KB & mouse   - 250
basic headset         - 70
TOTAL               - 12520


----------



## Cilus (Mar 8, 2011)

For Internet go for AMD Sempron based system. Atoms are not made for running 12-16 Hrs a day. They have lower TDP than Sempron processors but their performance, apart for surfing is also very less. And remember running MS Word 2007 and onwards, opening multiple files and working simultaneously also needs some processing capability. They never meant for Desktop platform.

Now the thing is although Sempron has higher TDP than Atom, by some software like AMD Cool n' Quite and Windows 7's power saving modes, the Power management of Sempron or any AMD processors can be controlled very efficiently, resulting very low power consumption. Plus they are desktop processors, able to run for several hours and have more upgradability options.

For gaming PCs in a Cybercafe, you don't need a HD 5670, just get a HD 4670 or HD 4650 1 GB GDDR2 version available within 3.6K.
For 18.5" displays, look for AOC, Asus and BenQ. AOC 19" will be available @ 5.5K


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 8, 2011)

So, OP you better go with Cilus' suggestion. Get a semphron for the internet ones.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

ya cilus rightly said.


----------



## jitu_mania (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks friends!


----------



## jitu_mania (Mar 8, 2011)

but cillius pls now give those both setups in details with model numbers....


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 8, 2011)

have a look at the power consumption figures of th sempron : 
AMD Sempron 140 2.70 GHz Review - Page 11/13 | techPowerUp

Compare that too around 40-50W (at MAX) of the Atom. Thats more than 2x power consumption.I know the sempron gives far better performance and can be unlocked, but then, is the trade off worth it? 

Who says you cant keep an Atom machine on for 10hrs+ ?


----------



## jitu_mania (Mar 9, 2011)

now i am confused .... 

wat to do yaroon??

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 AM ----------

reaaly confused...

i have to buy these pc befor 15 march


----------



## vickybat (Mar 9, 2011)

My vote also goes to an atom based system for browsing only machines. They will save you a lot of bill. Its perfect for a browsing only pc. Sempron's tdp is way higher than atom. Performance doesn't matter here. It will get the job more than done.

Invest a bit better on that gaming pc. 



Athlon II X3 440 |3.4k
Asus M4N68T-M| 2.4k
Kingston 1333 2gb | 1.1k
seagate 500gb  | 1.7k
Cooler master elite 310 | 1.5k
Acer 20'' LCD| 5.5k
Basic KB & mouse | 0.25k
Sapphire HD5670|4.5k(512mb)
creative headset | 0.45k
Fsp sagaII 350W | 1.5K
Edited the above config a bit because you will save considerably by going for atom.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fine config. But still left out UPS.
But, Vicky
OP can get a HD4770 or 9500gt and save a little more bucks too.
These too can handle almost all games at low settings.


----------

